# COVID test @ NV Vidanta info needed



## Oti_romo (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m traveling to Nuevo Vallarta at the end of March , and staying at the Mayan palace.I called the resort and they told me the antigen COVID test is $30 usd and the pcr is $130 usd.
They stated that it’s the guest cost and that they are not going to discount even though we have 2 separate room reservations and will be 12 people (2 separate  families with children booked last year before this new rule)

my question is
1. Has anyone gotten Vidanta to pay for the test or do a credit? If so how?
2. Is there more affordable testing sites around Nuevo Vallarta?


----------



## lawduck (Mar 12, 2021)

Why would they pay for the tests?  Being tested is a requirement to return to the U.S., and is not a "new rule" imposed by the resort.  If someone tests positive, they are also going to charge you to stay onsite for the requisite period (although at some discount).  It is a convenience for us that they are doing testing onsite and $30 is a good deal (and cheaper than at some of their other locations).


----------



## pittle (Mar 12, 2021)

Vidanta will not pay for the tests.  It is not their responsibility - as lawduck said this is a requirement from the US and Canada to return home.  They have made arrangements for a 3rd party company to come on-site to do the tests and have provided a space for them to do so. That is not required and many resorts have not provided this service.

The $30 pp is less than other places in the area. It is my understanding that you have to pay the 3rd party folks that do the tests, not Vidanta.  If you go somewhere else, you will have to pay taxi fare both ways and many places are charging $50 pp.


----------



## Oti_romo (Mar 12, 2021)

Why wouldn’t Vidanta pay it? We spend thousands and hotels in puerto Vallarta that are not at Vidanta caliber are offering free tests with stay.
Every year their prices goes up, I feel they could at least look out after their guest.

I work as an administrator at an assisted living, we get our abbot antigen tests for $5/ a kit. They are charging 6x the price. Seems greedy.

I’m sure Vidanta is getting their test for free from the Mexican government, then charging its customers. Seems greedy that’s all.
Sorry about the venting.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 13, 2021)

Oti_romo said:


> I work as an administrator at an assisted living, we get our abbot antigen tests for $5/ a kit. They are charging 6x the price. Seems greedy.
> 
> I’m sure Vidanta is getting their test for free from the Mexican government, then charging its customers. Seems greedy that’s all.
> Sorry about the venting.


I believe the test is done by an independent testing service / lab. 

Vidanta and other resorts are facilitating the process - so that their visitors do not have to spend vacation time going to get tested.

Sign up to do a presentation - after negotiating a resort credit equivalent.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 13, 2021)

Being a government requirement, I do not think the resorts - including all of them - are responsible for something that OUR government is requiring.  Asking them to pay that fee - just does not sound right.  If resorts WANT to cover fee for test that is their choice!  I do not care if it first class or low class - resorts should not be responsible for the fee for the test OUR government demands.....just my opinion.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 13, 2021)

Oti_romo said:


> Why wouldn’t Vidanta pay it? We spend thousands and hotels in puerto Vallarta that are not at Vidanta caliber are offering free tests with stay.
> Every year their prices goes up, I feel they could at least look out after their guest.
> 
> I work as an administrator at an assisted living, we get our abbot antigen tests for $5/ a kit. They are charging 6x the price. Seems greedy.
> ...


The resorts that are paying for the test to return to the US/Canada are from what I have read, are all inclusive resorts.  I am sure the price is built into their AI charges, no free "lunch".


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Mar 13, 2021)

Does the $30 (usd) covid test satisfy the current requirements to return to the USA, or do need to get the $130 PCR test?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 13, 2021)

Oti_romo said:


> I’m traveling to Nuevo Vallarta at the end of March , and staying at the Mayan palace.I called the resort and they told me the antigen COVID test is $30 usd and the pcr is $130 usd.
> They stated that it’s the guest cost and that they are not going to discount even though we have 2 separate room reservations and will be 12 people (2 separate  families with children booked last year before this new rule)
> 
> my question is
> ...





Sounds like with 12 people it's going to cost quite a few bucks....   I think I would put the trip off for at least 6 months when I would think a lot of these requirements may be a thing of the past......




.


----------



## pittle (Mar 14, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> Does the $30 (usd) covid test satisfy the current requirements to return to the USA, or do need to get the $130 PCR test?


The $30 test is sufficient.


----------



## JordinE (Mar 18, 2021)

We just did our test an hour ago here at vidanta. $25 per person. Super easy and Convenient! Obviously I wish it was cheaper, or that my insurance would cover it here like they do in the US, but I’m grateful vidanta offers it here so we didn’t have to do into town!


----------



## sunshine3330 (Mar 20, 2021)

Test at the airport is $22  You can get it done when you arrive at the airport for departure and you are given the results at that time.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 28, 2021)

What happens if your covid test comes up positive at the end of your Vidanta NV exchange and you have to stay in Mexico for another week or so? Do you need to search for last minute accomodations or is it going to be extremely expensive to stay at Vidanta a week longer?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 28, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> What happens if your covid test comes up positive at the end of your Vidanta NV exchange and you have to stay in Mexico for another week or so? Do you need to search for last minute accomodations or is it going to be extremely expensive to stay at Vidanta a week longer?



According to a TUG poster - one of the GL buildings has accomedations set aside for this.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 28, 2021)

Although getting covid in and of itself would be concerning of course, I am also concerned that the rates might be $300 or more per night for the extra nights at Vidanta, much more than the exchange cost was.  And if that is the case, are you allowed to find other accomodations elsewhere or are there rules in place regarding where you have to stay if one person tests positive?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2021)

Using a nasal wash with only the saline solution can clean out the sinus area. Adding a drop of Lugols Solution to the saline could even kill virus. These nasal wash kits are about $10 at Riteaid. 

Bill


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Using a nasal wash with only the saline solution can clean out the sinus area. Adding a drop of Lugols Solution to the saline could even kill virus. These nasal wash kits are about $10 at Riteaid.
> 
> Bill


Is this a technique for beating the Covid test?  To test as negative so you won't be quarantined?
For anyone who has tested positive, what do they charge for the extended stay at Vidanta?

Ron


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Using a nasal wash with only the saline solution can clean out the sinus area. Adding a drop of Lugols Solution to the saline could even kill virus. These nasal wash kits are about $10 at Riteaid.
> 
> Bill



And we wonder why self-quarantining failed miserably.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 31, 2021)

Previous post about second-hand recounting of positive COVID test there:









						Vidanta GM NV Covid Positive?
					

Looking to visit in July with a large family group and looking to understand how the resort handles quarantine if someone in your party tests positive.  I read they have onsite tests which is great, but what if someone tests positive?  Do they transfer you to another room or allow you to stay in...




					tugbbs.com
				




I didn't see anything about whether they were charged for the room.  Things may have changed now, so it would probably be worth calling and asking them.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2021)

rpennisi said:


> Is this a technique for beating the Covid test?  To test as negative so you won't be quarantined?
> For anyone who has tested positive, what do they charge for the extended stay at Vidanta?
> 
> Ron



Yes, it is a way to prevent viral load in the nasal passage, not just for passing an antigen test but mostly to help prevent the spread of covid. We do this weekly.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> And we wonder why self-quarantining failed miserably.



Likely because most people, even those that are vaccinated, take very little if any measures to prevent spreading covid. BTW, self quarantine for the most part does work. Many people I know have had covid and did self quarantine.

We were doing the sinus wash weekly and the mega weekly dose of vit D. I did use the sinus wash and a manaku honey nasal spray when we were in Mexico last winter. Not to circumvent a test result which is a benefit, imo, but to reduce exposure if any. Other supplements include zinc, echinacea and other vitamins if we think we are exposed or are catching a cold.

Bill


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Sep 22, 2021)

We were scheduled to for an exchange to Grand Luxxe in November. So I called Vidanta today at 1-800-292-9446 and they said you can take the covid test onsite before flying back for $30 USD for person. 

I then asked how much you would have to pay per night to stay at Grand Luxxe for extra nights if you tested positive.  He would only say you would get a "special rate". I pressed him on this and he wouldn't give me any info other than assuring me it will be less than 20,000 pesos per night. You do have the option to stay at another hotel if it is too expensive.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 22, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> We were scheduled to for an exchange to Grand Luxxe in November. So I called Vidanta today at 1-800-292-9446 and they said you can take the covid test onsite before flying back for $30 USD for person.
> 
> I then asked how much you would have to pay per night to stay at Grand Luxxe for extra nights if you tested positive.  He would only say you would get a "special rate". I pressed him on this and he wouldn't give me any info other than assuring me it will be less than 20,000 pesos per night. You do have the option to stay at another hotel if it is too expensive.



Wow, that’s generous of them….


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 23, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> We were scheduled to for an exchange to Grand Luxxe in November. So I called Vidanta today at 1-800-292-9446 and they said you can take the covid test onsite before flying back for $30 USD for person.
> 
> I then asked how much you would have to pay per night to stay at Grand Luxxe for extra nights if you tested positive.  He would only say you would get a "special rate". I pressed him on this and he wouldn't give me any info other than assuring me it will be less than 20,000 pesos per night. You do have the option to stay at another hotel if it is too expensive.



We were staying at the Mayan Palace a few years ago for two weeks.  When we got to the airport, bad weather in the NE cancelled our flights for the next two days.  We got a free ride back to the MP, but the rate they wanted to charge us (and we were owners) was a discount based on the rack rate.  We declined and stayed instead at their recently opened Sea Breeze for a lot less.  I am guessing the same rack rate "discount" would be similar if needed.  As if 20,000 pesos per night were the normal price folks pay, about 1,000 dollars US per night!  I have always noted these rack rates when checking into Vidanta properties, from MP to GL very inflated numbers.


----------



## woj027 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey all,

Rather than creating a new thread I figured I'd just use this one since the title fits pretty darn well.

We are heading to NV Vidanta the first week of December (one month away!!) and are all vaccinated (except our under 11 yr old - who we hope will have at least 1 shot by then).
Questions are:
1. Has anyone been through the process of paying the $30 for a return test?
2. If yes, How was the process?  easy to schedule? easy to test? confident in the process? timely results?
3. How was the resort while you were there?  What did you think it's overall capacity status was? 50% full 95% full?
4. How was it off resort? easy to get around?
5. Did you participate in any tours? (ie Vallarta Adventures)  How was that?  Have to show vaccination information?
6. Suggestions to make the week there better because of Covid?
7. Overall suggestions for staying there in general? (visit the OXXO for your drink/food, Go to XXX restaurant, Don't go to ZZZ restaurant, Tuesday is the best day to YYY)
8. We get in late on Friday and hope to "schedule" a presentation for Monday, will we be able to pull that off.   WILL NOT BE buying, lots of points through Wyndham, but won't be back through RCI for 4 years now


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 3, 2021)

Cash only.  Easy to schedule.  We were able to walk in, but it is probably busier now than it was in July.
4.  It's difficult to get off the resort by design.  You can walk down the beach and then through SeaGarden to get to the marina.  There is some decent casual dining around there.
5.  We did Vallarta adventures.  Rhythms of the Night and we do a swim with dolphins for daughter most years.  One word of warning:  It says refundable, but when you cancel, they tell you they recommend a credit because a refund takes 5 months.  The trick is, you have to call to use the credits and pay full rack rate for whatever you rebook, losing any deals they offer online.
7.  Highly recommend La Cantina.  That was the only place in the entire property that we had a margarita that wasn't just the mix with a little tequila floated on it.
8.  They want to schedule you as early as possible so you are still there drinking and basking when the rescission period has passed.


----------



## woj027 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Cash only. Easy to schedule. We were able to walk in, but it is probably busier now than it was in July.
> 4. It's difficult to get off the resort by design. You can walk down the beach and then through SeaGarden to get to the marina. There is some decent casual dining around there.
> 5. We did Vallarta adventures. Rhythms of the Night and we do a swim with dolphins for daughter most years. One word of warning: It says refundable, but when you cancel, they tell you they recommend a credit because a refund takes 5 months. The trick is, you have to call to use the credits and pay full rack rate for whatever you rebook, losing any deals they offer online.
> 7. Highly recommend La Cantina. That was the only place in the entire property that we had a margarita that wasn't just the mix with a little tequila floated on it.
> 8. They want to schedule you as early as possible so you are still there drinking and basking when the rescission period has passed.



Ty1on

Thanks for the info. 
Good to hear the test to leave is pretty smooth
We’ve been there before (Mar 2019) and know you have to travel quite a ways to get to cabs if you don’t walk along the beach
We plan on going to Las Calatas (fun last time we went)
Definitely will go to La Cantina. Need the real margaritas. Hopefully I can find some micro brews of some sort. One can only have Pacifico for so long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 3, 2021)

woj027 said:


> Ty1on
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Good to hear the test to leave is pretty smooth
> ...


Salum had a couple micros I enjoyed


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

The CDC website says that you have to take your covid test within 3 days (not 72 hours) of your scheduled flight back to the U.S.  The CDC website specifically says that, for instance, if you are flying out of another country to the U.S. anytime on Friday, you can get the test anytime on Tuesday. The CDC also says that if your flight is delayed by up to 24 hours because of something outside your control such as airplane mechanical problems, you are okay and do not need to re-test.

My spouse and I would like to take our covid tests as early as possible on the Tuesday before our Southwest airline 2:45pm Friday (PVR to PHX) flight to get on with our day, and to get both our hopefully negative tests in the bag as soon as possible. We also have vacation plans here for Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday.

So I made the $25 covid test appointments with Vidanta for 10:30am Tuesday, but the person who scheduled us asked what time our flight was and referred to a "72 hour" rule.  Is she misinformed, or maybe just being extra safe because some other countries may go by an exact 72 hour rule?  Is there any other airline or airport 72 hour rule that we are not aware of?


----------



## Eric B (Nov 28, 2021)

From the Southwest Airlines page:

*To avoid longer processing times at the airport, complete each of these steps before arriving at the airport for your trip from Mexico to the U.S.:*



*Submit an attestation form through Southwest to the U.S. Government that confirms you are negative for COVID-19 or have recently recovered from COVID-19. Each Passenger must submit a form (if you are traveling with others, they will also have to fill out the form) within 72 hours of your trip. You can find that form here, but will be unable to complete it until you are within the 72 hour window. If you don’t complete the form before you get to the airport, you'll need to do so at the airport before boarding and may be subject to long lines.*
Bring proof of your negative qualifying COVID-19 test results or proof of your recent recovery from COVID-19, which could be either of the following:

A physical or electronic copy of a qualifying negative COVID-19 viral test taken within 3 days (72 hours) if fully vaccinated from COVID-19, and within 1 day (24 hours) if not fully vaccinated/unvaccinated from COVID-19, before your flight’s departure to the U.S. To find testing locations in Mexico, click on a destination below or to learn about the RapidReturn COVID-19 test kits that can be taken with you on your trip, click here.
Cancun
Cozumel
Los Cabos
Puerto Vallarta (city) and Riviera Nayarit (tourism region)

Your negative test result must include:
Your government issued name or passport number
Specimen collection date (within the past 3 days or 1 day depending on your COVID-19 vaccination status)
The lab or physician’s name




Source:









						Mexico COVID-19 Update | Southwest Airlines
					

Find the latest COVID-19 information on limitations and testing requirements for traveling to Mexico with Southwest Airlines.




					www.southwest.com
				




There are different rules in different countries.  For Belize right now, it's 48 hours with a negative antigen test and 96 hours with a PCR test.


----------



## hurnik (Nov 28, 2021)

I know when we went last June (a few months ago) it's 3-days.  Southwest's website is conflating things by giving both 72-hour and 3-day in the same sentence.  It does make a difference.  We just scheduled ours at 3 days (and since it takes forever there, at least when we did it), by the time they actually took the swab is was within our 72-hours of departure.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 28, 2021)

Last week in Cabo, I downloaded the VeriFLY app on my phone while at Playa Grande.  It was a slow download (I'd suggest doing it before traveling) even with premium wifi.

The app walks you through all the steps (picture of yourself and spouse, photo of negative test papers, attestation that you have no symptoms, photo of vaccination cards).
When they have checked your documentation they send you confirmation by email.  When you open the app on the phone it shows your pics with a big check on it and says,
"ready to fly".  When we went to the airport, we showed that to the American Airlines rep and were immediately sent to the bag check in and boarding passes were given.

Another couple who were talking to the AA rep had none of that done, and were being made to fill out various forms.

The app is a bit cumbersome, but it works well!  The PG television station at the resort had on it a list of airlines and what they preferred that you use.  Many if not all wanted you to use
veriFLY.

We'll use it again January in Puerto Vallarta if it is requested.  Once you fly, the app remains but your VeriFLY pass is deleted automatically.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 28, 2021)

hurnik said:


> I know when we went last June (a few months ago) it's 3-days.  Southwest's website is conflating things by giving both 72-hour and 3-day in the same sentence.  It does make a difference.  We just scheduled ours at 3 days (and since it takes forever there, at least when we did it), by the time they actually took the swab is was within our 72-hours of departure.


We were told to take the test two days out, just in case your flight is delayed by a day.  We were not delayed flying, but it made sense to us to do it that way.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Nov 29, 2021)

We changed around our Tuesday plans and delayed our covid test appointment from 10:30am to 4pm so that it's within 72 hours of our flight. I had both the Vidanta covid test scheduler and a Southwest Airlines phone rep. tell me they think the CDC rule is within exactly 72 hours, rather than within 3 days (anytime Tuesday) as the CDC website clearly states.

After already dealing with two travel industry employees who are misinformed as to the actual CDC rule, I don't feel it's worth it to take the risk that the decision-maker at the airport is similarly misinformed.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Dec 9, 2021)

We got the covid test without a hitch before the new USA rules went into effect on December 6.  You need to get an antigen or PCR covid test anytime the day before your flight to the USA now. 

Current CDC rules (as of 12-6-21) link below, including info regarding not needing to get a new test if your flight to the USA is delayed by up to 24 hours due to a situation outside your control such as weather or mechanical issues (towards the bottom under FAQs):









						COVID-19 and Travel
					

CDC travel recommendations during the COVID-19 pandemic.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## hurnik (Dec 10, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> We got the covid test without a hitch before the new USA rules went into effect on December 6.  You need to get an antigen or PCR covid test anytime the day before your flight to the USA now.
> 
> Current CDC rules (as of 12-6-21) link below, including info regarding not needing to get a new test if your flight to the USA is delayed by up to 24 hours due to a situation outside your control such as weather or mechanical issues (towards the bottom under FAQs):
> 
> ...



Is Vidanta still doing the full nasal "brain tickler" swab even for Antigen?  (here in the US, most antigen are only partial nasal swab where they go like halfway at most, or an inch up in your nose).


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Dec 10, 2021)

hurnik said:


> Is Vidanta still doing the full nasal "brain tickler" swab even for Antigen?  (here in the US, most antigen are only partial nasal swab where they go like halfway at most, or an inch up in your nose).



I hadn't had a covid test before for comparison, but the Antigen test I got at Vidanta went way up in my nose and was uncomfortable, so it probably fell into the category of brain-tickler.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 10, 2021)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> I hadn't had a covid test before for comparison, but the Antigen test I got at Vidanta went way up in my nose and was uncomfortable, so it probably fell into the category of brain-tickler.



Thanks for the info.


----------

